# Lorance HDS-5 GPS Fix problems?



## Barcelona (Sep 17, 2006)

Need some help, have used this unit for a few years now with no problems, last time out it repeatedly kept loosing the gps fix. Any help or suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Barcelona said:


> Need some help, have used this unit for a few years now with no problems, last time out it repeatedly kept loosing the gps fix. Any help or suggestions appreciated.


I'm just curious as to what day you had the problems on? Was it May 18th by any chance? The reason I ask ... I was fishing a tournament at West Branch on the 18th and while not having the same unit as you (I have a Lowrance LMS 552 iC) I had the same problem with my GPS. It went on for at least an hour. 

As West Branch is close to the old Ravenna arsenal, I chocked it up to the military using or testing a GPS scrambling device. Or something of that nature. I haven't had the problem since that day, and had never had the problem in the past.


----------



## Barcelona (Sep 17, 2006)

Not sure what date it was anymore, but regardless for me it happened again on Lake Erie a couple weekends ago. But thanks for reply.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

The sun had a major spike in solar flare activity recently. The history data is on NOAA's site somewhere. Worth a look. GPS is one of the reasons NOAA tracks the events.


----------

